# Fishing Worms during the Spawn



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Breakin' out the plaster was a nice break from the spinnerbait fishing...my arms enjoyed it. Seeing lots of bedding bass on shallow lakes...water temps of 62-63 degrees. Here's a few catches.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good ole Creme worms. Hard to find here nowadays.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been getting some nice 2-4lb smallies on jackal finesse worms these are the best worms I have ever used. I have been using them for years now and they flat out catch fish.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I got some Jackall Flick Shake worms. They do catch all three micropterus bass species, and quite well. But Zoom's Ole Monster is my top producer as far as worms go.http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...monster//RK=0/RS=XjebV0qMFK0HZd_M2_lF3GAlEFc-


----------

